
DNS Provider NS1 Experiencing Outage East Coast - mancerayder
http://www.nsonestatus.net/
======
mancerayder
"Identified - We continue to mitigate a network incident that is currently
isolated to the East Coast of the US. We will provide additional updates here.

Dec 1, 15:11 EST

Investigating - We are observing increased rates of packet loss in the NS1
network. The issue is being mitigated by engineers and we will post further
updates here as soon as we have them.

Dec 1, 14:57 EST"

